# I need a home for my Rocky ASAP



## King420 (Jan 6, 2007)

Country: USA
State/Region: Georgia
City/Town: Conyers
Number of rats: 1
Gender: Male
Age(s): 1 yr
Name(s): Rocky
Colours: Blue (grey)
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: Im being forced to move back to NY because of family issues and cant take him on the bus with me
Temperament: Very friendly, he loves his scratchies. Also he does not bite.
Medical problems: none
Will the group be split: My other male died so thats a no
Transport available: none
Other: Im includeing a large cage with a wheel and a smaller cage for quarantine/transport, also im leaving on September 1st so I need a home for him as fast as possible.
URL of Pictures: Im my photos here
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation: Anything will help since i will be jobless when i get to NY


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

please read the "format for posting" at the top of this section and adjust your post accordingly. you have three days to make these adjustments or your post will be deleted.


----------



## Magicdragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Do you still need to find a home fro your Rocky?


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah I actually met Rocky once. I'm not sure if you remember me but I gave him that cage. This is an old post, can't believe I missed it the first time around. Did you find a home? There aren't many rat owners in Georgia, I know.


----------



## Magicdragon (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm one!


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey well me too! I had King420's e-mail address so I sent him an e-mail to see where Rocky is these days. I wonder if he found a home! He may not answer, it could be an old address, but we'll see.

Where are you in Georgia?


----------



## Magicdragon (Sep 20, 2007)

The Atlanta area, just a little west but I go north to attend College at KSU


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh cool I work off of Barret Parkway. No response from King420 yet, I doubt I'll see one (He may have changed his e-mail, I only met him once and that was through Craig's List)


----------



## Magicdragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, I try to go around Barret at all costs, traffic bad


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

please keep to topic. if you want to discuss anything other then rocky please do so via pm or, where approiate in another section of the forum


----------



## Magicdragon (Sep 20, 2007)

so.... did Rocky live around Barret where the traffic is bad ? lawl

Any case, I guess no email from the owner. I'll keep an ear open in this section for rats in GA that need homes. Alabama wouldn't be to far of a trip either.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

No, Rocky was in Conyers which is about an hour away from me in Marietta.

Yep, no response and I'm really not expecting one anymore. I hope he found Rocky a good home, he was a very cute rat and very nice (And the only other pet rat that wasn't in a store that I've ever met).


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i want him but cant have him


----------

